# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Mình cần có một phần mềm lập trình C#

## Tretholotomo1992

bạn nào giúp mình với mình tìm hoài trên mạng mà chỉ thấy đc phần mềm lập trình c còn c# thì ko thấy. ai giúp cho mình tìm một phần mềm lập trình trên ngôn ngữ lập trình c# đc ko ạ:d

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

visual studio đó bạn!

----------


## phuong3992

bạn nào giúp mình với mình tìm hoài trên mạng mà chỉ thấy đc phần mềm lập trình c còn c# thì ko thấy. ai giúp cho mình tìm một phần mềm lập trình trên ngôn ngữ lập trình c# đc ko ạ:d

----------

